# Eheim 2213 Owners, Tubing size?



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Guys,

Could you tell me what is the size of the tubing for the 2213, is it 3/8" or 1/2"? need to get replacement tubing. And how do you use your return flow. do you use the spray bar or the eheim lily pipe thing.

Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's 1/2 inch tubing Inner Diameter aka 12/16mm. Eheim replacement tubing.

-John N.


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

Home depot has a clear tubing in the plumbing department that is a direct replacement.


----------

